# Suywp P3b



## zmotorsports

Very nice shop and nice work firestopper.  Impressive.

Mike.


----------



## Firestopper

Thank you Mike,
its been a long process but it's getting there.


----------



## genevamotorsports

Here is a roll cage I have been working on for a friend's Miata "soon to be" race car.  It is all fit, tacked and partially welded.  The design is a combination of class rules, owner preference and the ability to fit under a factory hard top.  The tube is 1.5" x .120 wall A513 DOM.


----------



## jpfabricator

I welded up a few race cars for my father before. Fish mouth, fit, grind, repeat!

Sent from somewhere in East Texas JP


----------



## zmotorsports

Beefing up a client's front dana 44 axle from his 2009 Jeep Wrangler.

Here you can see the holes drilled and I am ready to install the sleeve into the short side axle tube.



Sleeve viewed from the knuckle end.



Long side axle tube with the sleeve installed.  You can see the sleeve inside the drilled .5" holes ready for welding.



In progress welding pics.






Rosette weld, sometimes called a plug weld.



Some various welds from the project.









Axle welding completed. 






Next up will be cleaning the axle housing for paint and then on to installing the new 5.38 gearset before re-installing it back into the front of the Jeep.

Mike.


----------



## coolidge

Mike please tell me those are TIG welds, if you say those clean spatter free welds are MIG I'm going to feel like a total failure at MIG welding.


----------



## zmotorsports

coolidge said:


> Mike please tell me those are TIG welds, if you say those clean spatter free welds are MIG I'm going to feel like a total failure at MIG welding.



No TIG welds, those are merely MIG using C-25 gas.

Don't feel like a failure @ MIG, it just takes lots of practice.  Trust me, I am no where near where I want to be yet either.  I think I need much more practice.

Mike.


----------



## Smudgemo

Does brazing count?

View media item 94781

It's the next size up bicycle for my quickly growing daughter.  An elegant join for a more civilized age (to paraphrase Obi-Wan.)

-Ryan


----------



## NCjeeper

Last August I decided to build a welding table that would out live me. I started with $900 dollars worth of steel. 



Built the frame and legs using 2x2x1/4 thick stock.



I put it on wheels so I can move it around. I also added a tool box underneath. The top is 1/2" thick.


----------



## TOOLMASTER

Go ahead and say it.....


----------



## tomh

Here is a small drop bed trailer I built  I lost most of the photos of the main frame.


----------



## tomh

Here is more pic of it


----------



## RJSakowski

Sweet looking trailer!  Well done.


----------



## Andy Rafferty

Just something to heat water with for my locomotive. I've built many but almost always forget the pics. hope you like. 6010+p root, 7018 final pass


----------



## zmotorsports

Quick little project I started on last night for my wife.  When we were sitting watching a movie on New Year's Eve, she casually mentioned that she wished she had a small end table to put her drink on next to the love seat in the living room.  I don't know if it was an actual hint of just a passing thought.  Either way I am not going to risk it.

A couple of nights ago I scrounged through my metal pile and found a few 4' stick of .5" square tubing.  Yesterday I ran to Lowe's and grabbed a couple of 12" tile off their clearance pallet that I though matched our entry way and bathroom tile as close as possible.  Turns out it matches quite close and since they are going to be 10+ feet apart, they will work perfect.

I started with this last night after work.



Using my new Baileigh BS-210M miter head horizontal bandsaw to 45 the ends.



The gauge is pretty accurate.  When it is placed on 45-degrees....



It cuts at 45-degrees.



In one instance I was a tag long so I had to take a sliver off.



And a sliver it was measuring .036" and dead nuts parallel all the way through the cut.



All clamped together for tacking.



One of the corner welds.



I then was able to get a feel for my new Birmingham KB-45 vertical bandsaw and was able to see it's accuracy as well.



I needed to cut some spacers to space the tile down into the frame so that the top will be flush with the .5" square tubing.  The tile measures .3" so I needed a spacer for each side (4 total) measuring .200".  I scribed a line and then manually cut them and was able to consistantly be about .010" over is all, just enough to kiss them on the belt sander and debur them.



Four spacers cut, one already welded in the background to the underside of the framework.



Close-up.



And top frame perimeter completed with tile test fit. 



Tonight I can get the legs done and I will frame out a lower section for another 12" tile closer to the floor.  My thinking is by having a heavy tile lower on the table it will make it not so top-heavy and be more stable.  Plus this way she can put a small planter or something decorative on the bottom shelf.

Stay tuned for the completed project.....

Mike.


----------

